# Jam-up for iPhone and iPad



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seems like these apps are getting more complex and interesting all the time. The technology is taking off and there are a lot of people out there working on apps

http://www.positivegrid.com/


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i love technology and stuff like that, but i prefer my amp. that would be nice if a person wanted to sample pedal types before buying though. as well the looper and mp3 playback is a cool feature.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks neat.GarageBand is now available on Phones in addition to the iPad. 8 tracks of multi-tracking on your iOS device.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Looks neat.GarageBand is now available on Phones in addition to the iPad. 8 tracks of multi-tracking on your iOS device.


Interesting that there is no iPad version yet


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ipad version is there. pretty sure i saw it the other night in the app store?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting that there is no iPad version yet


Eh? Yea there's an iPad version. It was *only* available on iPad prior to this week. See: http://www.apple.com/ipad/from-the-app-store/apps-by-apple/garageband.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Eh? Yea there's an iPad version. It was *only* available on iPad prior to this week. See: http://www.apple.com/ipad/from-the-app-store/apps-by-apple/garageband.html


I misread that first link. It said now available for iPhone and iPod so I assumed that was it


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Is it just me or do all these different apps require you to buy proprietary AD Hardware? For example, you can't just use iRig for JamUp, etc. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

cwittler said:


> Is it just me or do all these different apps require you to buy proprietary AD Hardware? For example, you can't just use iRig for JamUp, etc. Am I wrong about this?


Not sure. I know the Apogee interface works with a bunch of different programs. It wouldn't surprise me to learn that some vendors have locked the software to specific interfaces. It's a great way to turn low-margin software sales in to something a little more lucrative. Hardware margins tend to be higher, especially in the Apple land.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got the Amplitube connector for the iPhone (ipad too), and it works with Garageband... It makes me think that they're all the same wiring inside, and will work with all of the others. I've even tried one of the other apps for the iphone (can't remember which it is), and it worked.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Ars Technica review of GarageBand on the iPhone: http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/11/garageband-for-iphone-8-track-studio-in-your-pocket.ars


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In terms of using this as a practice device. As in backing tracks to play along with, what is the rating


----------

